# Prepared Piano Pieces



## Ellyll (Apr 7, 2012)

Speaking of modern classical, what are your favorite "prepared piano" pieces?

Mine would be Michael Harrison's "Revelation", though I know not all share my taste in this area.






Edit: This maybe should be in the keyboard forum, please forgive me if that is so. I am a bit new around here.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Composer of Avant Garde, will you take this one?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

That Michael Harrison piece is not played on a prepared piano, it's played on a retuned piano, much like La Monte Young's Well-Tuned Piano or Ben Johnston's Suite for Microtonal Piano.

I'll opt for the classic prepared piano pieces:






Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa also features a prepared piano:


----------



## Ellyll (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

You-know-who's Sonatas for Prepared Piano.

In a slightly different vein, there is a Rzewski piece which requires a prepared pianist.


----------

